# The Sheffield Publicity Dept.



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 17, 2011)

I thought in an effort to boost the amount of South Yorkshire related gubbins on here that I should start posting a bit more Sheffield stuff. So here's something interesting

The Sheffield Publicity Department - Link






These folk describe themselves as a dream tourist agency for the city - They plot out interesting urban walks, and knock-up beautiful leaflets that tell you where to start, what to look out for, and where to pop in for a pint after you've finished. They also have a little non-intrusive logo they stencil in key places so you know you're on the right track.

The walks always end up somewhere with a spectacular view and always make the most of Sheffield's interesting human and natural geography.

A few months ago - I did walk number 3 and headed up to Pye Bank. Somewhere I didn't know anything about, and wouldn't have had the first idea how to get to. Thanks to the SPD its now one of my favourite spots in the City (and, after looking on a map, I now know where I actually was).

Has anyone else done any of these walks? They bring them out fairly rarely, maybe one a year or so - although they're up to something this summer with the Site Gallery lot- A Park Hill tree rubbing thing (for the kids?) on a Thursday in August.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 17, 2011)

That makes me wish I still lived in Sheffield


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 17, 2011)

You are aren't you? Next to the Student's Union - having a new roof put on as we speak.





Boom-tish.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 17, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> That makes me wish I still lived in Sheffield


me too.  i miss the scenery most of all.

i love the idea of the sheffield publicity dept tho, i may have to pass that on to some of my mates who still live there


----------



## blairsh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll have a gander at that, nice one


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 18, 2011)

King Biscuit Time said:


> You are aren't you? Next to the Student's Union - having a new roof put on as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ironically, I went to Hallam Uni


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, but 'The Hubs' or 'The Nelson Mandela Building' would be shit names.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 18, 2011)

Indeed.

I'm really named after Brian Fantana's penis anyway.


----------



## belboid (Sep 1, 2011)

mm, they are nice looking leaflets, I'll have to try to pick some up!

You went round the back of my house on that walk then...


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 8, 2011)

The 'Trees of Park Hill' rubbing kits look really nice.








Not really the weather for it at the moment though!


----------

